# timing chain ?'s help quick!!



## psi4pwr (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok guys. I'll start off introducing myself as a DSM owner for those of you who know what that is. I drive a 93 Eagle Talon TSi AWD. 

I picked up this sentra as a daily driver, as my DSM is starting to make some serious power, and i really don't want to drive it every day anymore.

I have NO idea about timing chains, I've changed the timing belt on DSMs numerous times and am pretty mechanically able.

I was just wondering what is involved in doing a timing chain on this sentra or if there is an FAQ on it or something???? I just bought the chain kit today from prostreetonline.

specs

93 Nissan Sentra 
1/93 build date
4 door XE (i think it's the 1.6L) 

ANY help would be appreciated GREATLY, thanks in advance!!


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh no, not a dsm fan... lol, just messin with ya. The main difference with timing chains is, you don't really need to change them. They don't have a "service interval" like timing belts do. For the most part, a timing chain will last the life of the engine... Unless its making noise it isn't bad. All though it won't hurt anything to change it... I have never changed a chain on a ga16, but I have done plenty of sr20's. It isn't that bad, however it is worse than doing a timing belt in most cases. Download a copy of the b13 sentra factory service manual here http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/97788-b13-n14-factory-service-manual-volume-1-2-a.html It should cover pretty much anything you ever need to do on your sentra! Welcome to the world of nissans!


----------



## psi4pwr (Jun 2, 2006)

chris859 said:


> Oh no, not a dsm fan... lol, just messin with ya. The main difference with timing chains is, you don't really need to change them. They don't have a "service interval" like timing belts do. For the most part, a timing chain will last the life of the engine... Unless its making noise it isn't bad. All though it won't hurt anything to change it... I have never changed a chain on a ga16, but I have done plenty of sr20's. It isn't that bad, however it is worse than doing a timing belt in most cases. Download a copy of the b13 sentra factory service manual here http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/97788-b13-n14-factory-service-manual-volume-1-2-a.html It should cover pretty much anything you ever need to do on your sentra! Welcome to the world of nissans!


well, after looking over the instructions it says i gotta pull the head ???! wtf.


----------



## psi4pwr (Jun 2, 2006)

hey im just bumpingthis thing, is it true you have to pull the head ?


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

As far as I know pulling the head will not be required - but the entire front cove that also houses the oil pump assembly will need to come off. The sprockets at the end of the cams can be easily removed and replaced in the exact position (they have dowel pins) by just taking off the tappit cover.

Why replace the chain? If it is making noise you might have worn shims or the oil pump may be on its way out. The oil pressure is used to tighten the chain tensioner. 

If you start up the car and the noise dissapears after a couple of seconds the oil you are using might have a too low viscosity or your oil pump might be worn out. Does the oil light stay on a couple of seconds after startup? This is a typical telltale sign

I have never heard of anyone having to replace chains on these engines...

If you want to replace the oil pump make sure you get the correct service kit - there are two types - sort of a rotary type and the gear type - you can easily convert between the two but you will need to replace the entire front cover

Hope it helps!


----------

